# Need coding sequence



## elmoore (Jun 21, 2010)

I am helping to identify procedures and cost for a clinical trial-phase I. This is the scenario: Procedure-Intrathecal Catheter Placement- The Codman FlexTip Plus intraspinal catheter will be inserted with fluoroscopy guidance(without contrast). The target site of insertion is between the lumbar vertebrae L3 and L4. Please help me secure the correct CPT codes.  Thanks.


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Jun 21, 2010)

I believe the CPT code for the catheter placement would be 62350 and fluoroscopy guidance is 77003


----------



## elmoore (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks Lorie,

62350,77003 is exactly what I provided to the Radiology Group we are contracting to do the service, however, they state those are not codes they are familiar with, so now my question is if Radiology does not provide this service then should we be soliciting a Surgical Group?  Thanks.


----------

